

Show HN: Rallly – Collaborative Scheduling - lukevella
http://rallly.co

======
js4
Slick design. Seems more friendly than
[http://www.doodle.com](http://www.doodle.com).

I dont agree with the other poster on the name. Just find your market segment
and make sure they know your name...other products dont matter that much
--unless the other product is a household name.

~~~
lukevella
Thanks glad you like it. Main issue with the name is people don't seem to
notice the triple "l" which doesn't help retention.

~~~
js4
WOW I didnt even notice the 3rd l...Yeah I would recommend that you figure
something else out.

------
benbayard
Love the idea, but the name is going to make this really hard to use. I
already use services named Rally that do different things.

Looks really slick though!

~~~
lukevella
Yeh I'm not so good at coming up with names. Glad you like it though :)

